
Amazon pledges net zero carbon emissions by 2040 and 100% renewables by 2030 - mcqueenjordan
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/19/amazons-climate-pledge-commits-to-net-zero-carbon-emissions-by-2040-and-100-renewables-by-2030/
======
uncoder0
Easy when you have a trillion dollar company and don't pay your invoices on
time. :)

Good lip service though.

~~~
loceng
Also a smart competitive move as it will put pressure on all of your
competitors.

~~~
saturn_vk
Aren't they dead last in terms of emissions?

------
tito
Related: Rising sea levels could flood Seattle-area homes by end of century

[https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/report-
ris...](https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/report-rising-sea-
levels-could-flood-1-in-200-seattle-area-homes-by-end-of-century/)

------
rryan
Uh, 2040? Seattle will be underwater by then.

~~~
chrisco255
I can't tell if you're trolling or not.

~~~
MsMowz
Since it's true at least in orientation, they're probably not trolling

